# Over the years



## conway (Nov 4, 2009)

Not had anything decease recently, but thought i would put in a thread of past pets (mods please remove if this isnt allowed?)

1) Pterinochilus murinus - had two of these, full of attitude.

















2) Acanthoscurria geniculata, Grew this out from a small juv. gorgeous colours. oddly, like the murinus this one had an attitude problem too.









3) Lasiodora parahybana - Grew this from a spiderling I purchased back in 2004, sold it a couple years ago so hopefully still alive  Dont have a recent picture but heres the only shot i have. 









4) Grammostola rosea - Bought at same time as L. parah and had two of these, sold these too. 









5) Elaphe guttata - Bought this young, had it for about a year before (and im sure fellow members will hammer me for this) it escaped a few times and i always got it back, unfortunately the last time i never found it again, this was 2 days before i had a new lock delivered for him too  was so gutted i couldnt bring myself to buy another knowing Hernandez had probably died from hyperthermia. 

















6) Boxer - This is Inca, was my mothers pet but being a family dog she "belonged" to all of us, unfortunately the poor girl had to be put to sleep because of various problems, including a tennis ball sized tumour  Lived to 9 years old i believe.









Obviously my mother knew what was going on, we already had a boxer before inca who died from similar problems so she went against boxers for fear of it happening again, and decided to buy "piglet" lol.









Cute she may be, they were fine mostly, but Inti (boston terrier) went for inca a few times, inca put her in her place, but with the tumour and heart problems, inti had another go one day and she collapsed, had a fit/seizure and wasnt the same, cowered mostly and wasnt herself. better to of had her put down than live such a cruel life. Inti is only a few years old and mum is considering buying another brown boston, i think shes gone insane!!!


----------



## Big McCann (Sep 19, 2012)

sorry to hear about the previous losses. RIP, they will be missed


----------

